# How about a little Turkey Porn for you guys !



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Entered this in a trailcam "captioner" contest a few years back, it seemed appropriate at the time and strangely enough it won..


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Wheres all the snow at???

This is what my yard looks like


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Mine did too up until Saturday but pretty much just piles remain now from drifts and snowblowing/plowing.
Hopefully a little green-up here soon but it's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

AMAZING pictures! Some of those would look good framed in your house! Very cool.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Loud, obnoxious, destructive birds! They absolutely ravaged my lawn last year. I could literally walk up and touch them. Thought it was cool at first. Wanted to lop their heads off with a machete by the end of the year! 

Wild and elusive:










Stupid yardbird wanting to eat the cell phone out of my hand:


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Holy crap !! I had no idea they would become such a nuisance. I've encountered them numerous times when I've been out in the fields etc and they sure let you know they don't like you being around from the sounds they make.
That last picture just blows me away...:lol:


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Smith&Brownie said:


> AMAZING pictures! Some of those would look good framed in your house! Very cool.



Thanks. I usually find one I like and use if for my pc wallpaper til I get tired of looking at it, by then it's usually time for a deer picture to go up.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Loud, obnoxious, destructive birds! They absolutely ravaged my lawn last year. I could literally walk up and touch them. Thought it was cool at first. Wanted to lop their heads off with a machete by the end of the year!
> 
> Wild and elusive:
> 
> ...


Have zero use for those territorial pieces of crap, wish they would have went the other way instead of rebounding..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

don said:


> Holy crap !! I had no idea they would become such a nuisance. I've encountered them numerous times when I've been out in the fields etc and they sure let you know they don't like you being around from the sounds they make.
> That last picture just blows me away...:lol:


A buddy of mine had to replant a corn field TWICE in a year because these dumb birds ate nearly all the sprouts. 

Sorry to derail the thread! Lol!


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome pics Don!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Firefighter said:


> A buddy of mine had to replant a corn field TWICE in a year because these dumb birds ate nearly all the sprouts.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread! Lol!


Interesting, and I don't see a whole lot of meat on that neck and those legs either....
Don't worry about the derail, this went off the tracks quite awhile ago.....:lol:



TKZOutdoors said:


> Awesome pics Don!


Thanks sir, appreciate the compliment. The cams get all the credit, all I do is get lucky and put one in the right place every now and then.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Don, 

Those are beautiful turkey shots! Cool idea to put the cam down low. If you don't mind me asking, about how farup did you place them?

Defnitely post more turkey shots if you have them!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

FireDoc66 said:


> Don,
> 
> Those are beautiful turkey shots! Cool idea to put the cam down low. If you don't mind me asking, about how farup did you place them?
> 
> Defnitely post more turkey shots if you have them!



Thanks, for the most part the camera was mounted about ankle high but maybe 15" inches or so on the others. I just like the "perspective" I get from a lower than normal mounted trailcamera, most don't try it for some reason.
I'll see what I can do to round up a few more shots..


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)




----------

